# William McBride's Symphony Number One, First Movement



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.classicalconnect.com/music/5340

I have a new Symphony Movement which was made with computer software. Please let me know how you feel about it.

Billy McBride


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is a link to my website which contains all of my symphonies:

https://sites.google.com/site/symphonies2011/

William McBride


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

My Third Symphony is now finished and ready for publication. Anyone may listen to it, "The Joseph" here:

https://sites.google.com/site/symphonies2011/

William


----------

